# PFF Redfish Regatta Episode 4



## jim t

Who's up for it? Looking at February 9th...

It's about fishing, lying, trashtalk and comraderie... not necessarily in that order...

Basic rules... $20.00 per boat, most fish win. We will check fish by taking pictures of the tail spots of each fishon a digital camera.

This is the 4th year... 

Past Winners...

2005 Got Away 7 fish

2006 Night Moves 10 fish

2007 Capt AHO 1,... yep,... ONE fish!!! (it was in March)

It's a FRIENDLY tourney, mean't to bring a little levity in our "tough to fish season"

Perhaps, this time, our TRASH TALKING CHAMP might even compete!!!:shedevil:shedevil:banghead:banghead:banghead:doh:doh:doh

T-shirts MIGHT be included...

Jim


----------



## Halfmoon

Perhaps, this time, our TRASH TALKING CHAMP might even compete!!!









Know thats funny!!!

Sounds good Jim!


----------



## bonita dan

Hey that ain't funny:moon I'm in as usual Jim and damn it I will compete this year,burnt shorts and all:hoppingmad


----------



## bonita dan

:bump Okay,who wants a shot at the title of Trash Talkin Champion?


----------



## fisheye48

im in...hopefully wont be in dallas that weekend:banghead


----------



## southern approach

i'm in


----------



## Tuna Man

On my boat or someone elses, I'd love to join in.


----------



## Outlawfisher

I am in!! Got a few questions though. Do the fish have to be slot reds or are any redfish going to count?? If there is more than one person fishing on the same boat do all the fish count together or will they count individually??? Are there any boundaries to limit the area to be fished?? And if the fish count individually between two people on the same boat that both want the bragging rights do they both need to pay the entry fee or will the $20 per boat still apply?? Thanks for any info you can give me. I look foward to the event!

Jason


----------



## jim t

Here are last year's rules... They'll stay pretty much the same this year.

1. Please check in with the "...Got Away" or jim t either in person, by phone, or VHF 68 cell phone 525-1859

Fishing starts at 8:00 am. I'll be near the south cut at Fort McCrae until then. Look for a 26' Shamrock with an upper steering station 

2. ANY SIZED Redfish qualifies.

3. When you catch a Redfish give the "...Got Away" a call on VHF 68 or phone Jim at 525-1859.

a.) You will be given a 2 word code using the phonetic alphabet For instance, "DELTA ALPHA"

b.) Write the corresponding lettersD A on a 3 inch by 3 inch piece of paper

c.) Place that piece of paper on or near the fish and take a picture showing at least the 

spots and tail and the letters large enough to read...

d.) Make sure you take the picture the same way for each fish (head left, tail right).

This way no one can take a picture of both sides of the tail.

e.) If you get a double hookup, ask for 2 letter codes and use one for each fish.

f.) in case of ties, the most number of spots on any one fish will decide it... so try to get a picture with as many spots as possible.

4. Phonetic Alphabet

A = AlphaN = November

B = BravoO = Oscar

C = CharlieP = Papa

D = DeltaQ = Quebec

E = EchoR = Romeo

F = FoxtrotS = Sierra

G = GolfT = Tango

H = HotelU = Uniform

I = IndiaV = Victor

J = JulietW = Whiskey

K = KiloX = Xray

L = LimaY = Yankee

M = MikeZ = Zulu

5. All boats must return to have their pictures of fish verified by 3:15 at Fort McCrae near the south cut.


6. If you want to add to the fun, if you find them thick, tell us where you are.!!!

And a sample picture...










Jim

Good questions... keep 'em coming!


----------



## jim t

PS... It'll be $20.00 PER BOAT!!! As many fisherman, as many lines as you like... total cost is still $20.00.

ALL ENTRY FEES will be paid out, NOBODY MAKES A $ ON THIS TOURNEY...

Basically it's a chance for ME to AGAIN claim to be the best Redfisherman in Pensacola!!!:moonokeoke:letsparty:letsparty

Jim


----------



## Outlawfisher

Thanks for the info, and I am looking foward to it!!:clap:letsparty


----------



## bonita dan

I have a suggestion Jim. How about when the boats registered they tell you how many anglers will be fishing and a letter code is issued to each one at the start at the race. This would speed up the process of getting the fish back into the water in a timely fashion to be revived to fight another day. Once the fish is photographed and released then the radio call would go out for another letter code. Just trying to save you some time and get'em back in before they expire unless of course one of these nuckleheads does happen to hook into a slot. Again just a suggestion and one mans opinion:moon


----------



## Ocean Man

I am most likely in.


----------



## parrothead

We are in Jim. Team Parrothead will definitely be there to take names and trash talk everyone. Is Matt going to be there with his special coconut aj ????? Man that was good. What month did we do it last year ?? 

Scott


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *parrothead (1/3/2008)* Is Matt going to be there with his special coconut aj ????? Man that was good.


If Matt is cooking up some fish, I just might have to get out there just for the food. He cooked up the best trigger for us at the camp out.


----------



## Ocean Man

If the weather will cooperate between now and then so I can get out and catch some fish, I will cook something up.


----------



## konz

If Clay is up for it than I'm in too.....if he's not then I gott bum a ride with somebody else.....lol


----------



## konz

Or get somebody to drop me off at fort pickens pier and i'll compete from there......lol


----------



## bonita dan

> *parrothead (1/3/2008)*We are in Jim. Team Parrothead will definitely be there to take names and trash talk everyone. Is Matt going to be there with his special coconut aj ????? Man that was good. What month did we do it last year ??
> 
> Scott


Taking names? The names Bonita Dan and the boat is Elbow Room:moon Got my parts today and picking up the engine on mondayfor assembly and possibly a sea trial next weekend:letsparty All yall that are going to McRae for the food,I expect to be fed well as a Regatta King should be and I ain't talkin about no vienna sausages either(they give the king gas)Ray,get upwith theCrappy Capt. so you beautiful looserscan personally hand me the next versionof Champion wear:looserWheres the rest of the so called redfisherman like Team Fizzyletdown,Team Backlash,etc? They ain't sceared is they:shedevil


----------



## Halfmoon

Team Unemployment is going to try to enter, thats if I can panhandle $20 from folks when they come out of the gas station.

Dan You Fish???oke

I'm going to steal your crown away from you!

Like a thief in the night!!!


----------



## Halfmoon

I heard you weregood at building fires on the water!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Yea I fish. What are ya gonna get the other part of your Halfbaked team out of the house with his share of pennies for fuel?

I'll let the vessel do the mooning this time around. Kiss my transom!


----------



## jim t

I went scouting today... a lot of lazy birds, asses on the water. I chased them around for a couple hours, managed 3 bull reds and a small grouper.

No real pattern... I caught them all on a dolphin stretch 30 but I caught2of the reds in my grouper run, and the short grouper in the middle of the pass.

It was nice and toasty in my enclosure , but chilly fightin' the fish.

Only 2 other boats today... a red flats boat working the beach, and a CapeHorn 17 that stayed out about an hour and a half.

VERY skinny water in Sherman Cove at low tide near noon today. If you weren't in the middle of the channel you were bumping bottom. High and dry grass EVERYWHERE!

Jim


----------



## orion

Orion will be there.


----------



## JoshH

We are most likely in.


----------



## Halfmoon

Nice Ass, I mean transom! Dan!!

I'm not even going to use lures or bait just hooks!!

I will still win!

:moon


----------



## seminolewind

Ill fish may need a ride though.


----------



## bamasam

Well I guess you can count Team Bamasam in since my little 5'2" 95lb wife has allready told Dan that she is kicking his A$$ in the tournament!!!!!

Dan the boat looks good, what did you use to get the smoke stains off :moon :moon


----------



## Brad King

I _*might*_ be home around then......IF I am I would love to participate!!


----------



## Msstdog

> *bonita dan (1/3/2008)*Yea I fish. What are ya gonna get the other part of your Halfbaked team out of the house with his share of pennies for fuel?
> 
> I'll let the vessel do the mooning this time around. Kiss my transom!


Hey Dan isnt that the same place your boat was "parked" last year. As for fishing the tournament, heck yeah, I wouldnt miss seeing Scott fall off the front of a boat for nothing.


----------



## Msstdog

Hey Konz. Think the EPA is keeping a tight watch over the bay since last year when you all dumped that toxic waste "Crappy Love".


----------



## 192

> *
> 
> Basically it's a chance for ME to AGAIN claim to be the best Redfisherman in Pensacola!!!:moonokeoke:letsparty:letsparty
> 
> Jim*


*

Jim,

I am really looking forward to coming back. My first order of business is to put that trophy on its rightfull wall,in my house!!!! I still have not forgotten the fact that you "conveniently" started this little tourney IMMEDIATELY after I left town. I smell fear brother!!!!

Mike*


----------



## bonita dan

Smoke stain this Sam:moon One little boat fire and I can't live it down. I ain't worried about Mr.Snuggles either with his bare hooks cause Tide flavored Gulp isn't out yet. Mike your not allowed to join in on the fun cause Brooke says so and you will obey:shedevil Thanks for the early report Jim and I agree enclosures are worth every penny so keep yourself warm by watching all the action from in there,Bubble Boy!


----------



## bonita dan

Shad,your lookin good for runner up on the crown







Where are the replys from Clay-mores camp? I haven't seen anything from Team Skunky Love:moon


----------



## jim t

> *bamasam (1/4/2008)*Well I guess you can count Team Bamasam in since my little 5'2" 95lb wife has allready told Dan that she is kicking his A$$ in the tournament!!!!!:moon :moon


DAMN!!! Dan has been called out by a small, gorgeouswoman!!!

Now THAT is TRASH TALK!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

> *jim t (1/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bamasam (1/4/2008)*Well I guess you can count Team Bamasam in since my little 5'2" 95lb wife has allready told Dan that she is kicking his A$$ in the tournament!!!!!:moon :moon
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!! Dan has been called out by a small, gorgeouswoman!!!
> 
> Now THAT is TRASH TALK!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

I'll take that any day Jim from Miss.Precious.:heart Hopefully Sam can keep the wheels on the bus turnin round and round for the trip down without incident this timeoke


----------



## Clay-Doh

Awwww......hell!!!

All this time I known Dan...I didn't think he even had a boat or fished! I thought he just liked to post on the forum...and hang out at Sams and other parties.

WAIT! I still think he just took a picture of his neighbors boat!!!

Why don't you post the picture of yer "Award" from last years redfish regatta Mr. Bobobonita??

And do you klnow bionita means beautiful in spanish?????? WTF where you thinkin when you gave yourself THAT name! I have ate 4 dozen raw oysters and crapped out prettier lookin slimy turds than you the next morning!!:moon

And I see Mss is talkin shoot too!!!!

Man Konz...if I can swing it, I wont know till we get closer...but we will dominate this!!!

Lookin foward to beating....I mean seeing Bama and Precios, cranky ol Tunaman, And eatin some a OCean Matts good fish!


----------



## jim t

> *grouper22 (1/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Basically it's a chance for ME to AGAIN claim to be the best Redfisherman in Pensacola!!!:moonokeoke:letsparty:letsparty
> 
> Jim*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I am really looking forward to coming back. My first order of business is to put that trophy on its rightfull wall,in my house!!!! I still have not forgotten the fact that you "conveniently" started this little tourney IMMEDIATELY after I left town. I smell fear brother!!!!
> 
> Mike*
Click to expand...

*



Hey Jed Clampett,

Do you even REMEMBER what salt water tastes like?














Jim*


----------



## fisheye48

Well Im out:banghead:reallycrying yall have fun and i cant wait to read the results


----------



## 192

Damn, forgot about that pic:doh

Jim, that is low, even by your standards!!!!!:banghead


----------



## bonita dan

Yea Clay,thats mymoney pitBiotch. I don't know what you've been eatin man but stay away from anything in the french vocabulary cause I don't know what bionita is and don't wanna know. I think the Cub Scouts are planning an outing down at Bayou Chico for their annual Pinfish Classic Championship so ya might want to join up to try and remember what its like to catch something on rod&reel. Heck,I could send Robbie down with a bazooka and nail a fish on o2,cheata:moon Oh yea,heres the prize bitch!


----------



## Coryphaena

Hey, that's a sportin' shirt, there, Dan!!!! But will you be the King of Trash this year as well?? oke

Team Bad Fish may join the fun....... we have our own secret little weapon.....


----------



## konz

Oh boy, first trash talking from ineedaman and now msstdog.......I feel hurt fellas..... You guys better hope that Clays boat isn't running in time, cuz if it is, I'm bringing a 3 man sling shot and launching some of the chunky love your way! You thought smoke stains were tough to get out.........ha! Dan you remind me of taco bell food, your not really sure what it is, but for some reason you have to like it.....but if you take in too much.......your ass will explode


----------



## bamasam

I heard that the "chunky love" was in reference to Clay and Konzs "extra-curricular" activities. :boo

Dan we will see you on the water......maybe this year???

If you need us to I can bring some extra tow ropes or do you have the Capt for SeaTow on speed dial? 

Team Bamasam is coming down to whip some butts this year and it wont be with just one lousy fish. And dont let her looks fool you boys, Mrs Precious is a fish catching machine that will leave all you boys crying on the beach. And Konz, you had better bring an extra big roll on your shovel handle so you boys can wipe your tears.:moon


----------



## konz

Oh I'll have plenty of TP, but the shovel wont be needed. I plan on pooping right in your anchors storage box. :moon


----------



## bonita dan

Secret weapon Karon? What are ya gonna do poison the reds with your wenches grog like ya do witheveryone else. Party with the pirates my azz. Should be more like poisoned by the pirates. Konz,you and Clay bring that crap out on the water and so help me I WILL eat taco bell before the tourney and hang up wind of yall ALL DAMN DAY!!!!! Sam,get out of Fantasy Land. At least my sh*t makes it out the driveway,Bearing Boy. Your probably better off teaming up with the Asshat. At least ya can share a bag of Depends for when Oops I Crapped My Pants comes a callin. You can even rinse it out around Team Skunky Loves boatsince they wont know the differance in smells:boo


----------



## konz

Oh and Misstdog....where did you get a pic of my ex from.....looks like she lost a few pounds though.......


----------



## konz

You go ahead and eat all the Taco bell you want.....go ahead and get up wind and keep forcing those squirters out, sooner or later your old ass is gonna give and you'll have your own chum slick running down your legs.......and remember, if you get within distance.....watch for flying mullet heads


----------



## bonita dan

I was thinking more along the lines of farting in a balloon and popping it with a BBgun once it gets into within range of the target so ya get a real taste of my ambrosia. Thinkin about calling them Fart Bombs:sick


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man...this is killin me Konz...they really think they can out do us on disgusting??????

Man dont they know we sit in 95 degree heat with a tarp ful of fish carcasses feedinem thru a woodchipper with flys swarmin all around us????? And then 3rd day of the tournament with no refrigeration we reach our bare hands in the bucket to scoop it out? Even though it smells like rotton pickled dogturds? And then reach in a bag of Doritoes and pass it around?

Man...they just don't know.....


----------



## FenderBender

I'm in! Clay and Konz, if the Cat isn't fixed in time the Flat Bottom Girl will be available for her services!! Ya'll know the redfish will never see us coming, since the boat never touches the water  haha


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hell ya!

Hey Josh...shoot me your email so I can send you this file!


----------



## jim t

Well, believe it or not... Karon has agreed to donate another piece of art to this years tourney!!! 

And it will be personalized!!! I'll let her fill in the details, but it's worth 100 times the price of admission if you are the lucky winner!!!

PLUS... I'm trying to come up with a t-shirt featuring her art on the back... Again, no details yet. I'm hoping she'll post her prize idea and a sample in the next couple days.

Jim

It'll look DAMN fine on my study wall:...shedevil:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## Msstdog

Jim here is the only thing your gonna win to hang on the wall. A picture of Dan and Clay fishing off of the Ft Pickins peir...........................................................................


----------



## konz

HA! Josh if I get by big ass in that boat you wont have to worry about it touching the water.....you will have to worry about getting it back out of the water though......hahaha.......I can see all three of us leaning to one side again....hahahahaha


----------



## bamasam

As for team Stinkyfish







you bring your big roll to wipe your tears and for your cheap chum remember that I am married to an Asian boys she has cooked worse smelling stuff than that. And you can dip your Doritos in Dans recycled Taco Bell bean dip!

As for you little Irish man , in case you didnt know the name of my boat is the Irish Wake









which is a funeral party when someone bites the dust. So get your little leprechan butt ready to be kicked. 

I have my axels greased, my tackle packed and rods lubed, batteries charged and full FIRE EXTINGUISHER! :moon

And JimT I will take my Champion shirt in a large please! 

That fish that Matt cooked last year sucked so bad I had to try at least 2 plate fulls just to make sure it was safe. :clap


----------



## bonita dan

Hope all goes well with the tee-shirts Jim. Are they gonna be the regular tourney tees or something special for the winner only? Damn,almost forgot :moon

Hey Sam,I thought this was the Irish Weak?










And are ya gonna be bringing down the family camper to?


----------



## otto

I'll damn sure fish if someone has a ride...


----------



## Halfmoon

Sounds to me that the Trash talking Champ has alittle fear running through the vains. Your just jealous that I can catch fish without bait, and I smell good doing it too.

The skills I hold are only given down to a very few select fisherman. You were very lucky to witness the (Great) in action a month ago. How did it feel???

Sending out smoke signals is not a very productive way in catching fish!!!:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Your right Mark,I should feel privelaged to have had to carry your sorry ass during that tripoke You have proved new ways to loose lures to marauding bluefish in ways I couldn't even imagine. Keep to mullet fishing and save the rod and reel fishing to the big boys:looser


----------



## Halfmoon

Yeah, But I put you on some fish! Thats all that counts!:banghead

Will see who the big boy's are in the end!

Team Snuggles is going to come out wrinkle free and smell'n fresh!!!


----------



## otto

still lookin' for that ride...


----------



## bamasam

We shall see who comes out a winner this time Dan , I may even bring some of your kin folk to fish with me to keep the others occupied










and as for you Konz and Clay I think the story ends something like this "As team Chunky-butts makes an error and drinks the chum instead of the Vodka.....


----------



## konz

Nice pic, is that from a past fishing trip....shark get your man bits? See if that was me in the water, that shark would be belly up out of fear for it's life.....that or b/c I saw it coming and s**t myself, but i digress. You are in over your head, team Chunky Love will conquer all opponents. Alabamians included.

Sam caught in the act!!


----------



## double trouble

You all crack me up!!!!! Is this open to anyone and any boat? Sounds like the new kid on the block needs to get into this action .You sign up with blood sweat or tears?


----------



## bonita dan

TripleD,you can fish it if ya like since its an open,friendlyoke tourney amongstmembers of the forum:moon Are ya planning on bringing that 45 Hat on in to fish for reds? If so,keep that smoke blowin,noisey azz Detroit POS away from me. I get enough of that crap at work:moon:moon:moon:moon You may as well jump on some Dan Bashing on the other thread with the rest of the peanut gallery and get it out of your system now so you too can be part of the AZZ KISSIN and Crowning of the true King of the regatta. I like how the self proclaimed redfish king(Jimmy T)has pretty much guaranteed himself a win when he cant even guaranteehis flight will arrive on time with him behind the wheel:doh


----------



## jpaul

Quick question for Jim.....

Do you need the entry fee up front. If so, how can I get it to you? 

Thanks!


----------



## double trouble

I heard yours blows smoke pretty good or it did anyway azzzzzzzz kissin hell I aint had my azzzzzzzzzz kissed in years and the ol Hat shes just as quiet all you gonna hear is the reels singing that sound of life zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Fish onnnnnnnnnnnnnn:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## double trouble

do you mail the money in or where do I pay it?


----------



## John B.

how about this.... i fish this entire tournament by land, just me.... and someone pics me up at shoreline at 2pm.


----------



## orion

This is, by far, my worst bull red fishing season. I will absolutely be there, but does anyone else have the same luck as me? I remember the first regatta, I was in the lead most of the day, but heavy seas made my small boat (at the time) retreat to calmer waters. That will not happen this year!!! One or two of the fella's that year also caught flounder.


----------



## Msstdog

For all you dead money entries, you can just meet up with Jim T ( if his plane gets here on time at Ft Mcrea that morning) For a extra 20 I might even give ya a few lessons.:moon

And if anybody needs to know this is what we are out there for.








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ish&um=1&start=1&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## bamasam

> *VS200B (1/21/2008)*how about this.... i fish this entire tournament by land, just me.... and someone pics me up at shoreline at 2pm.


SHURE MAN, Just wait by shoreline I am sure someone will pick you up :shedevil:shedevil

As for the entry fee Jim is usually around Mcree or you can pay him there at Mcree at the end of the tourney .. or just go ahead and give it to me  Just check in with Jim by radio or call him on his phone at the start of the tourney and he will sign you up. Since he never catches any he has plenty of time. :moon


----------



## jpaul

If I hang onto my $20, that will be $20 less I'll have to collect at 3:00.


----------



## John B.

y'all are thinking to big!!!.... bull reds are fun and all, but it's quanity, not quality...

i may fish the alum. maverick...

good luck guys:moon


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

MSSTDOG, where's the fish?


----------



## Msstdog

> *duckhuntinsailor (1/22/2008)*MSSTDOG, where's the fish?


Who said anything about fishing????????????????????????????:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## Travis Gill

Sam I thought you bent your shaft? YOu need to take better care of your unit!


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *VS200B (1/21/2008)*y'all are thinking to big!!!.... bull reds are fun and all, but it's quanity, not quality...
> 
> i may fish the alum. maverick...
> 
> good luck guys:moon




ill be back in the game next week dont worry...



travis shit happens haha i got a good mechanic he's almost dont w/it right now.


----------



## Travis Gill

I was just messin with ya Sam. You and Bone could save your money cause we're gonna win anyway:letsparty


----------



## Sam Roberts

hahaha yea....


----------



## bonita dan

Ah,I see Team Backlash has come out of hidding to join in the fun along with the Aluma-thingy. That makes 2 more teams to witness my victory dance and chear for the king,thanks guys:clap:moon


----------



## Msstdog

Hey Dan where are the rod holders and is a green card not required to fish on your "boat"


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bonita dan (1/22/2008)*Ah,I see Team Backlash has come out of hidding to join in the fun along with the Aluma-thingy.


HAHAHA oh hell na you did'nt just call me "aluma-thingy" 

and SOMEONE please tell me how this entry fee is going to work who is holding the money? i could get someone at GBB&T to hold the money.....i mean how has it worked in the past??? i need to know.


----------



## jim t

Entrance fee can be paid at Ft. McCrae prior to 0800 on the day of the tourney, or you can meet me on the water to pay up, or you can pay up at Ft. McCrae after 1500.

I'll be on a 26' Shamrock Walkaround with a half tower and outriggers called the "got away...". 

Jim


----------



## Sam Roberts

good deal. you seem pretty honost...:shedevil hahaha


----------



## Clay-Doh

Screw you guys......Team Chunky Love is gonna dominate.

If yer not sure who we are on the water, we will be the boat runnin around to all you other boats askin to borrow postit notes since we will have used up our stack before the ned of the tourney takin pics of all our fish!!:moon


----------



## bonita dan

Yea,okay Clay. You keep on dreamin that same ole dream and save some of them post-it notes for tear drying. The rules(written in pencil of course) state that a 3x5 index card or the like are what the letter code is to be written on for official regatta weigh-ins. Post-it notes don't count jerk-off:moon Alumi-something,just make the check out to me @ KZMYAZZ.COM and be done with it man.


----------



## Msstdog

> *Clay-Doh (1/22/2008)*Screw you guys......Team Chunky Love is gonna dominate.
> 
> If yer not sure who we are on the water, we will be the boat runnin around to all you other boats askin to borrow postit notes since we will have used up our stack before the ned of the tourney takin pics of all our fish!!:moon




Clay does "pack crappy scum" even know what a rod and reel is??????????????????:bpts And as far as post it notes, you all know dang well there is nobody on that floating oil slick that knows how to read/write.:moon:moon


----------



## Msstdog

> *alum maverick (1/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/22/2008)*Ah,I see Team Backlash has come out of hidding to join in the fun along with the Aluma-thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA oh hell na you did'nt just call me "aluma-thingy"
> 
> and SOMEONE please tell me how this entry fee is going to work who is holding the money? i could get someone at GBB&T to hold the money.....i mean how has it worked in the past??? i need to know.
Click to expand...

Hey aluma-dingy

You can proably take that recycled beer can back to the salvage yard for scrap and make enough to pay me my $20. Ill be one collecting 20 dollar bills at McCrea at 1500 Feb 9th.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Msstdog (1/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (1/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/22/2008)*Ah,I see Team Backlash has come out of hidding to join in the fun along with the Aluma-thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA oh hell na you did'nt just call me "aluma-thingy"
> 
> and SOMEONE please tell me how this entry fee is going to work who is holding the money? i could get someone at GBB&T to hold the money.....i mean how has it worked in the past??? i need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey aluma-dingy
> 
> You can proably take that recycled beer can back to the salvage yard for scrap and make enough to pay me my $20. Ill be one collecting 20 dollar bills at McCrea at 1500 Feb 9th.
Click to expand...



haha beer can... at least i aint the one whose got the black anchorinstalled for easy deployment on the back of my boat. hollar at me if you need a tow after i catch say 30 redfish feb 9. and you know what its on the house ill have plentyof money that day.


----------



## konz

> *Msstdog (1/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (1/22/2008)*Screw you guys......Team Chunky Love is gonna dominate.
> 
> If yer not sure who we are on the water, we will be the boat runnin around to all you other boats askin to borrow postit notes since we will have used up our stack before the ned of the tourney takin pics of all our fish!!:moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clay does "pack crappy scum" even know what a rod and reel is??????????????????:bpts And as far as post it notes, you all know dang well there is nobody on that floating oil slick that knows how to read/write.:moon:moon
Click to expand...

Oh sheeet Clay and Josh, this heer feller says wee cant reed or rite....sombody best lett hem no that we be edumacated...its ok msstbag, we dont hold you acountable for yor ignoranc

sum peepl hav no maners :banghead


----------



## Huff

If anyone would happen to have a extra spot on there boat i would love to get in on this... sounds like it could be FUN.


----------



## Travis Gill

Sorry guys I'm out. I have to take the ACT that morning:banghead Now someone else has a chance


----------



## John B.

that saves your ass 20 bucks backlash.


----------



## Sam Roberts

oh god i might not enter neither shits going to be way to easy dont you think chickenbone (vs200b)?

me and Tmass did some fishing off land and we could still have this tourney in the bag. i hope yall luck. :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:

takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto 

yall are gonna need at least that many pictures to compete...

im sorry for all this trash talking but isnt this what the ragatta is all about???:moon


----------



## John B.

just get ready to stick your head between your legs.... so you can kiss your ass goodbye!:moon


----------



## bamasam

What the heck is going on? I take a weekend off and you guys let a few little Pier Rats and a Sardine can rider jump in on our game! :moon

Hell at least Dan will make it out on the water before he breaks down, Konz will be standing on the bow of Clays boat holding his shovel in front of him with the toilet paper flapping in the wind as the boat continues to dive nose down from the excess weight, as Clay starts to pray to Van Halen and Jim Beam to protect him from the wrath of the Sheepheads kin that he has mercilessly speared over the years as Team Bamasam sails into the Fort to claim his VICTORY!!!


----------



## konz

Did he just make a fat joke.......hahahahaha. Sam, I have to keep that shovel with me b/c of all the bsyou sling around.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man theres a lotta colors flyin with all these "teams". Gonna have ta bring my heat and educate some fools!!!!

CL<P align=left>H O<P align=left>U V<P align=left>N E<P align=left> K<P align=left>Y<P align=left> 4<P align=left> LIFE<P align=center><P align=left>WEST SIDE REPRESENTIN........BIIIIAAAATCH!!!<P align=center><P align=left>oke oke oke oke


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bamasam (1/24/2008)*What the heck is going on? I take a weekend off and you guys let a few little Pier Rats and a Sardine can rider jump in on our game! :moon


like vs200b says if your scared say your scared. yall really do have something to worry about. im telling yall.

yall must not know the real "great sam roberts"

tell em'chickenbone tell em'.

TEAM ALUM MAVERICK


----------



## bamasam

The Irish Wake with Team Bamasam will ride high and proud! 

Allready started my possi



Konz I gotta watch the fat jokes Bro. Since I quit smoking I am putting it on man :banghead

As for the tin can and Pier pusher all I can say is HAHAHAHA


----------



## konz

ha well at least you have a reason as to why you put it on.......me, I just like little debbi way to much


----------



## bonita dan

I don't know how the pier guys in on this one Sam. The Pensacola Pier Rat Invitational must have been cancelled or something. I'm not all to worried about you making it to McRae. Heck I doubt that you'll even leave Pickens once ya see the little trap,Er surprize that I have in store for you on the beach:shedevil










That BlingBat Flavor Clay is gonna be one short on his crew to once his fishin buddy Heavy K sees these tasty morsals lined up on the shoreline of Pickens as well.










Travis,sorry to hear that Team Backlass is out of the running. Good luck with the testing man. Getting that Erectile Dysfunction fixed is far more important than the regatta. OMG,did I just bring that up on an open forum,sorry dude:doh


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bonita dan (1/24/2008)*I don't know how the pier guys in on this one Sam. The Pensacola Pier Rat Invitational must have been cancelled or something. I'm not all to worried about you making it to McRae. Heck I doubt that you'll even leave Pickens once ya see the little trap,Er surprize that I have in store for you on the beach:shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That BlingBat Flavor Clay is gonna be one short on his crew to once his fishin buddy Heavy K sees these tasty morsals lined up on the shoreline of Pickens as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis,sorry to hear that Team Backlass is out of the running. Good luck with the testing man. Getting that Erectile Dysfunction fixed is far more important than the regatta. OMG,did I just bring that up on an open forum,sorry dude:doh


how redfish took the campionshit last year googan dan??



so your saying you dont want any more competiton or can we compete? why would'nt you want more ppl in this? are you worried, i mean give me good explanation. 

and travis team backlassh is a pier rat aswell. so where does he stand?


----------



## bonita dan

The redfish regatta ain't about fishing Oh Great One. If that was the case then the pros would come in and make us all look like a bunch of amateursoke This is more like a friendly get together to see who can out do the other guy by any means possible. Trash Talk,tretchery,sabotage,collisions and mental anquish is what its all about. Heres the real prize man. Ain't she good lookin:moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

> Alum Maveric:im sorry for all this trash talking but isnt this what the ragatta is all about???:moon


uhh yea...your the one saying who invited these"pier rats"this ragatta sounded fun chillout DUDE and have a :mmmbeer


----------



## John B.

hey sam, we better stop by walmart and pick up some tissues for these fools..... when i'm calling in a catch every, ooh say, 2 minutes.... those tissues will come in handy:baby:baby:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Sam Roberts

haha value pack I got a coupon


----------



## 1jimbo

Don't y'all forget "TEAM REEF". Bait , beer and bullshit!!!


----------



## bladeco

Damn with all this sh*t talkin and fishin I might have to get a few of my beer swillin fellow Marines and jump on board with this. Sounds like a blast! Hope I don't get stuck on duty and the weather holds. Be a shame if the rookie team snaked you all. Does foul hookin a fish count? I swear I have foul hooked more fish than legitimatly caught. :toast Cheers beer need a refill here soon. By the way almost forgot something :moon since everyone else on here is shoin their azz figured I might add to the fray.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *alum maverick (1/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> who is the rookie? are you being a little stereotypical because were teenagers? I gaurantee ive caught more fish in 07 than tall have in 5 years. maybe I just dont understand your meaning of rookie? only rig yall know and use are carolina rigs and can't forget the orange bead two drop rig




Uhhhh...he was calling himself the rookie. If you kids can't handle your trash talking like adults, maybe you should not participate in said trash talking. oke


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Wharf Rat (1/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (1/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> who is the rookie? are you being a little stereotypical because were teenagers? I gaurantee ive caught more fish in 07 than tall have in 5 years. maybe I just dont understand your meaning of rookie? only rig yall know and use are carolina rigs and can't forget the orange bead two drop rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh...he was calling himself the rookie. If you kids can't handle your trash talking like adults, maybe you should not participate in said trash talking. oke
Click to expand...



my bad appoligize should have reread the comment but were going to win!!!!


----------



## bladeco

I was talking about myself there kid. but since you brought it up it seems like you are kind of a rookie at reading:clap . maybe you should go back a grade or two in school and remediate in the reading department.oke just because I call myself a rookie don't mean I do not know a thing or two about fishing either there slick. Just a rookie to the gulf. spent 7 years fishing the west coat in San Diego.Thats it! I will pay someone to take my duty so I can come out a spank your teenage azz. HAHA! might as well pull em down and get your belt ready here is what you are gonna look like :moon only red azz'ed


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bladeco (1/24/2008)*I was talking about myself there kid. but since you brought it up it seems like you are kind of a rookie at reading:clap . maybe you should go back a grade or two in school and remediate in the reading department.oke


hahaha i was trying to post something on my Ipod Touch (iphone w/o phone) 

does anybody want any fishing lessons?:moon


----------



## bladeco

okeguess mommy and daddy were to cheap to buy the whole phone huh?


----------



## Sam Roberts

uhhh....16g 400 dollars...new iphone 400 dollars. iphones dont work w/alltel there sir...

so whats yall tactics for catching these redfish? yall going to pass...wont see yall there.


----------



## bladeco

I was figurin on using trawler nets, they work mighty fine haha. :moon


----------



## John B.

yeah... where's everyone gonna fish????


----------



## konz

Damn all you guys and your fishing knowledge......


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Alummaverick....the whole point of this is to like Ineedabeer Dan said is to trash talk, and basically screw everybody over n your climb to the top as champion. Look back on the post thru here and how much trash has been flung Team CHunky Loves way, to me Konz and FenderBender. 

If your in this, all bets are off. Nothing is sacred. Konz is gettin blasted for being....um...well....big boned! If you were a parapaleic, we wouuld make fun of your wheelchair lift on your boat shorting out when a big wave hits it. So expect EVERYTHING about you to get balsted.....

ya here me you lil pier poundin youngin???? If not, youll here Team CHunky Love loud and clear as we roll around on the beach in our winnings!!

And that goes for the rest of you nofishcatchinasses too!!

And Dan, I'm gonna try and get out on the water before you, cuz your dang Elbow Doom boat is gonna float for sure, right up till the dang thing burst into a ball of flames like a Gihad suiside bomber gone wrongfrom yer screwy homedone electical wiring in it, andHomeland Securitycloses down the whole pass for an investigation!


----------



## konz

Ineedaman.......I hope you realize that if those snacks aren't on the beach like you said......I'm going to be very upset. You don't tease a fat guy about debbi cakes and then not provide. 

Clay get that sling shot ready!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh yeah Konz!!


----------



## Stressless

Ahhh-emmm....

... You bunch of hooligans must have spiked the cool-aid as Team Watwuzdat in the Boston Sea Party is now a playa. Don't be playa-hater - just pass the Kahuna Shirt to Kahala-Boy.

:looser

Stressless


----------



## Msstdog

I am starting to love these odds............................

First off we have a bunch of peir rats running over each other hollering "first shot" at Shoreline, since they had to scrap the "alumi dingy" to enter this prestigious event. All the while not seeing a dang thing because some "big boned" team sinks their boat at the boat ramp and spilling that sewage love all over the place. ( Note to self dont fish Shoreline could damage motor). Also on side note Konz your a very brave man, if that boat sinks at the ramp just know that you are fishing with a "captain" that loves to spear things with his woody once he gets underwater.

As far as the "Elbow Room" who knows what could happen at that ramp. ( Note to self get on the water early to avoid possible fire coast guard rescue). Dan just give shout when you needs a tow. :moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

And last and least of my worries "Irish Wake-up". We know from last football season that there isnt a team in "bama" that can handle a Miss State Bulldog. Which is something that our fine"pilot T" , fan of them "gators", cant say.

There I think have pretty much dissed everybody, and if I left you out you aint that important anyway.......:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

"So expect EVERYTHING about you to get *balsted*....." 

I hope you can fish better than you can spell, but we all know Clay is right at home with a pole in his hand, just not one with line on it.


----------



## John B.

sorry guys, we just prefished today... didn't even take the boat out, but fished the spots we're planing on going to.... 37 redfish in 5 hours.

good freaking luck:moon


----------



## bonita dan

Great,now we have another blingaling contestant in The Boston Tea Totalers. Spare us the insight Bobby. You did so well in the PFF Blackfin Flotilla:boo that you should have no problem keepin the wiley white trout busy while I work my magic kickin the competitions ass.There might even be a pennie TWT for you to enter to recover some of those fuel losses.

Konz,the debbies will be there my friend but they wont be that easy to find. You'll just have to search and search even if it takes ya all night long. Clay will understand since he'll be too busy passed out from that swamp gas chum and fender,well he'll be tryin to knaw his own nose off.

Then we have Mrs.TDog and the pier cupcakes launching jigs at each other. Wish I could see that but I'll be to busy with my victory speech out on the island.

Hey Jeremy,are ya gonna enter The Real Affliction? Do ya even know what a redfish looks like? I'll show off one at the island and bring a milk crate for you to stand on to see over the gunnel.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Msstdog (1/25/2008)*I am starting to love these odds............................
> 
> First off we have a bunch of peir rats running over each other hollering "first shot" at Shoreline, since they had to scrap the "alumi dingy" to enter this prestigious event.


what kind of boats are we expecting to see in this ragatta. 

:bowdown to the 17t maverick pathfinder


----------



## John B.

bayliners.... and some crazy ass with a 26' cat.


----------



## bonita dan

So thats what the Alumi-thingy looks like. Hmm,looks like anything over 0.5mph wind is gonna blow your ass all the way to Navarre. Hey,there should be a nice size puddle in front of my house by morning that you guys can launch in. They haven't posted an Extra Small Craft Warning on my mailbox yet so you and bonehead should be good to go.

Heres my ride. Shes a custom built Wellcraft V-20 steplift express(about to be repowered in a few hours) with state of the art fish catchin technology including radar,automatic pilot,custom built livewell,etc,etc,etc. I don't normally inshore fish,just use inshore waters to get to offshore bluewater or when the kids wanna go out for a day of what I call Kiddie Fishin. I hope not to "wake" you guys when my trailer tireshit the puddle.:shedevil



















Yep,thats her driving me around. Man I love autopilot:bowdown


----------



## John B.

those are some cute plastic red beads on that carolina rig googan dan


----------



## Msstdog

> *bonita dan (1/25/2008)*
> 
> Wish I could see that but I'll be to busy with my victory speech out on the island.


Hey Dan you first have to make it to the island to give a victory speech. :bpts That plywood wellcraft is gonna be hell paddling to McCrea.:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

haha googan dan if its to rough me bone and corey maxwell (doubled up fishing charters) are going to win this. were going o catch fish and a buzz and still win. whooo


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *bonita dan (1/25/2008)*
> 
> Heres my ride. Shes a custom built Wellcraft V-20 steplift express(about to be repowered in a few hours) with state of the art fish catchin technology including radar,automatic pilot,custom built livewell,etc,etc,etc.


I love it when backwoods diesel mechanics call there shit "CUSTOM BUILT"

Why dont you just call it what is is? "I went to harbor freight, ace hardware, and lowes, spent a total of $73, and got some resin at west marine, and got some ideas lookin thru magazines and put it together myself since I spent all my money on beer and couldnt afford somthin that would actually make it more than a 1/2 mile mile from the dock"

Custom Built??? You mean shadetreemechanicbackwoodsjerryriggedpisspoor built!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And ohhhhh Mr. suckduckintrailer park! I see yer in this now too???? More money for Team Chunky Love!!!


----------



## John B.

clay, for your sake you better not bring any chunky love chum... every redfish in the 850 area will smell that crap and swim the oppisite way!:moon


----------



## bonita dan

> *Clay-Doh (1/25/2008)*And ohhhhh Mr. suckduckintrailer park! I see yer in this now too???? More money for Team Chunky Love!!!










That was a good one right there Flavor Clay. And by the way that custom cost me 80 bucks and what used to be three locks of your hair. The people that bought it asked me how I came upon it and told them to wait for a strongeast wind from gulf breeze and Clays hair will pretty much fall into your lap. So much for the wig Clay,ya should've put a chin strap on brotheroke


----------



## bonita dan

> *VS200B (1/25/2008)*those are some cute plastic red beads on that carolina rig googan dan


I dont see no beads man but maybe your mistaking something on the outriggers???? Oh ,WTF does googan mean? Is that like a symbol of a fishing god or something? I'm not up to date on what you young bucks talk about these days with your ebonics and all:moon


----------



## Halfmoon

All you amateurs, I'll be like a thief in the night and win this without thebullshit'n.

team crusty love and the fire boat,duckanddrunknsailor,and Is Mississippi a State?,

Bamaflimflamsam, and the rest of you wannabee's


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bonita dan (1/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (1/25/2008)*those are some cute plastic red beads on that carolina rig googan dan
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see no beads man but maybe your mistaking something on the outriggers???? Oh ,WTF does googan mean? Is that like a symbol of a fishing god or something? I'm not up to date on what you young bucks talk about these days with your ebonics and all:moon
Click to expand...

and yes you have orange beads on your penn rod (carolina rig) give me a reason you put them on there to atract grouper??? grouper eat the bait not the weight. hahahah 

and googan is a newb wannabe tourist it can mean alot of differnt person but i sure and hell does'nt mean "fishing god" hahaha 

just prefished again tonight at 12:00 and yes it was raining and we caught 35+ redfish in under and hour. yall better hope it aint cold feb 9 thats all im saying :letsdrink


----------



## jim t

> *alum maverick (1/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (1/25/2008)*those are some cute plastic red beads on that carolina rig googan dan
> 
> 
> 
> just prefished again tonight at 12:00 and yes it was raining and we caught 35+ redfish in under and hour. yall better hope it aint cold feb 9 thats all im saying :letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harumph... I just got into Guam about an hour ago... Walked out to the beach with a 10'piece of twine I found in the hotel vanand a safety pin from my dry cleaning tag on my trousers, and a booger for bait...I caught 76 Reds in 15 minutes... they're the first Redfish EVER seen on the island. Ican now add Guam to my list of "BEST REDFISHERMAN within 1000 miles!!"
> 
> 
> 
> You trolls might as well pucker up!!!:moon:moon:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


----------



## John B.

y'all couldn't catch your ass with both hands, let alone a redfish:moon:moon:moon


----------



## bonita dan

Oh okay O Great One,your talkin about the red beads on both sides of theegg sinker on that Star Rod. There not there to attract fish but to keep the lead from beating up the rod tip and to protect the knot from said lead also. Damn,now ya got me giving up bottom fishing secrets:doh Still don't get the googan thing since I live here under my own roof,not Mommy and Daddies:looser As far as you knuckleheads prefishing,go right ahead and prefish. Theres 2 weeks before the REGATTA(SP.) and i've never known reds to hang in the same place for that long,unless of course you and bonehead got them penned up or something else Illegal.

Boogers for bait Jim? Remind me to never shake your hand again. You can just toss the winnings and championship shirt over the rail,Okay Snotty!


----------



## Halfmoon

Hey Jim, that sounded like a awesome dream you had last night.

Whats tonight going to instore for us. How you won the reggatta.:banghead

Wake up Jim!!! Wake up!!!!!! Its only a dream.


----------



## John B.

GOOGAN DAN!, we're notgonna fish for bull reds, we've got the slot/rat reds located though...

ooh, btw, remember when blair won the flw championship here a few years ago... that school of redfish had been in that same area for.... oohhh, at least 1 month...

i can only hope that it's about 30 degrees on the morning of the tourney... we're gonna mash 'em.

those really are cute red beads though:moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

ive been bottom fishing aloong time and never had problems w/a busted tip or the weight messing up my knots...? werid. 

but bone last night was fun me and tyler (tmass) went last night and messed em up. lol pooring down rain think god for the almight bimini bay. lol


----------



## Sam Roberts

*the great sam roberts.*


----------



## John B.

yeah, i stayed at home and watched marc sossin, which is the equivalent of standing outside in the rain.... not very fun.


----------



## bamasam

Uh Jim those fish in Guam are red from the leftover effects of Bimini Island, those are not spots on their tails, they are actually extra eyes at the back so they can laugh at your skinny azz as they swim away. 

Dan I really love the smoke tinted curtains on your boat, how many fires did it take to get them that shade? :moon

As for the pier rats I guess the can sit in each others lap in their boat 










And now we have the Boston Stress Relief coming down on us with his Hawiian cast net thrower on board :moon

And I just cant believe that little MISS-T-Biotch is starting to jump in, but Mississippi has allways been behind in everything.

Clay, the only thing good ever come out of Detroit was a motor :moon

And Konz, I think Krispy Cream is taking a fresh batch of their mouth watering, succulent, warm donuts out of the oven as they run under the sweet honey flavored glaze and it drips lightly, coating them top and bottom (he wont be able to think of nothing else for a month):shedevil 

I think I saw where a bunch of Marines were going to jump in on the action also...hummm that really complicates things, it will take all of us ex-Navy guys 2 days to be able to explain to themthat a Redfish Regatta is not a item on the menu at McDonalds:doh

And I promise if I have left anyone out, I will be back to piss you off later :moon:moon


----------



## John B.

that was a good one right there.


----------



## Sam Roberts

hahaha bama sam. that shit made me laugh.


----------



## Tyler Massey

Add another pier rat to team alum-a-dingy, I think im in boys!


----------



## Sam Roberts

yes another pier rat to alum maverick im even getting worried


----------



## bamasam

Aluminumn Maverick seen floating in the bay today! Headlines at 6:00


----------



## Tyler Massey

Yep thats us, we only have to catch one redfish a piece!!!!


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bamasam (1/26/2008)*Aluminumn Maverick seen floating in the bay today! Headlines at 6:00


hahaha whatever that means...lol 

yamahas dont break down


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Clay you bet your ass I'm in this. My first salt trip ever was this tournament last year. I'll gladly throw $20 to the winner, as much as you need it, I seriously doubt you'll get it. BoBoDan, remember this is a redfish torn, bluefish and bobo's don't count. Halfdrunk, all I got for you is good luck. 

FYI, I don't plan on winning this thing, but can guarantee I'll be the drunkest.


----------



## Stressless

Y'all just hold ur horses just a min or two.



Team Watwuzdat has come across never seen before documents of Team Chumshot//














Yes friends these bastardies were CHEATING already; notice the fake beards...



Our Cewr in the Team Watwazdat was simply baiting their hooks and DID NOT GET CAUGHT having any handheld GPS's in that certain secret Northen Escambia bay earlier today.



Whilst we're on the Up and Up Team Watwaudat also came across the Blew Hoo's secret to those impressive numbers of Big Horned Deers up in Alabamaia. The proof? Look below:














So with all this malfeasance and general Hot-n-Tot behavior Team Watwasdat is takin' a long overdue vacation to Disney to see what mysteries ol' Walt had in freezing his own ass with respect to the defrost cycle and see if that might just perhaps apply to fishies.....



"Hold on to your Butts..."

Stressless


----------



## Sam Roberts

my officalfishing partner for the 2008 PFF redfishragatta. she knows where the redfish are!!!!oke


----------



## Tyler Massey

Damn she's fine!!!!!!!!oke


----------



## Travis Gill

Bone and Sam, I know where yall are fishin and you damn sure ain't gonna catch em in the day, or at least not for long


----------



## John B.

> *Freespool (1/26/2008)*Bone and Sam, I know where yall are fishin and you damn sure ain't gonna catch em in the day, or at least not for long


backlash, if i wanted any lip from you, i'd unzip my pants oke ya bitch!

that's the honey trout hole, but not tooo many redsquish in there... you don't know where i'm fishing


----------



## Sam Roberts

you boys had enough?????


----------



## Msstdog

> *Clay-Doh (11/21/2007)*Like kanemano said...you have a shark division, Team Chunky Love is in! Thats the only thing I can catch on a rod and reel anyways!


And the truth shall set you free, at least free of that $20 bill.:moon:moon:moon


----------



## bamasam

Alum that just happens to be Mrs. Bamasam and she will be fishing with me. I guess that little remark just added you to her list, she has allready told Dan that she was kicking his butt in the tournament. Besides,why would she want to ride in a washtub when she can ride in a REAL boat.










Wake up man wake up, Quit dreaming that you are me!!:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## John B.

hahahaaaaa.... i've been waiting for you to reply to that for a while now!...

question???

are we having a shotgun start at 8am?

is there any limit on how far we can run???

we may fish a bigger, better, FASTER boat if so.


----------



## Travis Gill

what time does it end?


----------



## bamasam

You can call in to check in with JimT but official fishing will not start until 8:00 and we will all meet at Ft. Mcree at 3:00 so that will be the end of the tournament and when you can all just bring your money to the winner and bow down at my feet. :bowdown:bowdown

Then we all will gather around and eat, drink and laugh at Dan :moon


----------



## John B.

soooo.... if my calculations are correct

put boat in water at 4:30, 

make 3 hour run to louisiana

lines in at 8:01

fish until 11:30

make 3 hour run back to mcrea

arrive in time to collect our money

:hotsun:moon:moon:moon


----------



## double trouble

Hey Dan (Elbow Room)was that you today around noon time trying to crank the boat uummmm if so I think your firing order is off. Or was ya out there pre fishing for them reds?:moon


----------



## bonita dan

> *double trouble (1/28/2008)*Hey Dan (Elbow Room)was that you today around noon time trying to crank the boat uummmm if so I think your firing order is off. Or was ya out there pre fishing for them reds?:moon


Noon? Hmm,let me see,nope I work for a livin and was about 12 or so miles from said craft Jackass. And it ain't a firing order problem its a timing issue that will be corrcted once the paint dries on the outdrive:looser

Laugh Sam? I'll have the last laugh this year you Birmingham Bullsh#t artist:moon Heck I haven't even caught a red in a year and have much more confidence then anyone,especially the Ambiguously Gay Duo of Alumi-thingy and VS2youngtobyehisownbeer. Bigger boat huh? What did you two cupcakes roll a homeless guy for his cans and make that hunk of sh#t twice as big.

Anybody who wants a shot at the Title,come on punks cause I'm wearing my BS repellant. I don't wanna hear that ya caught 50 fish in 10 minutes or your using snot for bait on a third world island that can barely land a seagull on without the thing crashing into the Pacific. I'm talkin about good old fashioned I'm gonna kick your ass in this tournament fun winning and I have been practicing my acceptance speak:hungry


----------



## bonita dan

Oh and Bob,WTF did you say man? I think i'm now dumber for reading that post:banghead


----------



## Sam Roberts

alright googan dan you need to simmer down and take back trolley rigs and your beaded two drop rigs back home


----------



## Travis Gill

I hope Dan or Bamasam Kicks yalls ass.


----------



## Sam Roberts

haha


----------



## bamasam

I asked my Grand-daughter if anyone was going to beat her pawpaw in the tournament and I wont repeat what she said but this was her reaction










NO NO NO. This is my little Lucky Charm.


----------



## Sam Roberts

uhh yea....? cool.

beautiful great grand daughter


----------



## bonita dan

Don't try and soften my angry heart Sam with pics of your Great grand children cause it ain't working Old Buck:moon Team Alumi-recycling ain't standing to much of a chance either. 12 days left boys! Good Luck,you'll need it:looser


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Team Alumi-recycling ain't standing to much of a chance either. 12 days left boys! Good Luck,you'll need it:looser*


* 

i know where they reside yall better watch out.*


----------



## bamasam

Hard to talk shit when I throw in a pic of my beautifull little grand-daughter aint it :shedevil:shedevil 

SUCKERS!!!!!!!!!:moon:moon

Axles are greased fire-boy and Team Bamasam is ready to roll!!

I aint worried about team jb weld, once they put all the pier rats in that sardine can we canuse it to fish aroundas structurefor next years tournament. :bpts

$5:00 says team chunky-butts main player is still sitting at Krispy Creme while his pimp daddy Clay is in his "lab" searching for some form of Redfish crack to make the fish jump in their boat since they can get them on a rod and reel. :reallycrying


----------



## bonita dan

5 BUCKS! Well now ain't you the last of the big time spenders. What did ya rob your great grandbabies piggy bank to come up with that kind of coin PooPoo? I got $5.15 that says Team Chumbag has a wood chipper explosion that gets them nailed by the EPA causing them to miss the regatta since they'll be cleaning the neighbors houses for weeks. Team Alumi-recycling and his band of merry cupcakes is no real threat since they'll be circling the pier like moths around a light bulb.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *bamasam (1/30/2008)*Hard to talk shit when I throw in a pic of my beautifull little grand-daughter aint it :shedevil:shedevil
> 
> SUCKERS!!!!!!!!!:moon:moon
> 
> Axles are greased fire-boy and Team Bamasam is ready to roll!!
> 
> I aint worried about team jb weld, once they put all the pier rats in that sardine can we canuse it to fish aroundas structurefor next years tournament. :bpts
> 
> $5:00 says team chunky-butts main player is still sitting at Krispy Creme while his pimp daddy Clay is in his "lab" searching for some form of Redfish crack to make the fish jump in their boat since they can get them on a rod and reel. :reallycrying


it just madeno sense you just didn't have anything better to say except for us to say how cute ect ect. 

does your wife still work at joe patties?


----------



## bamasam

Dude you seriously need to quit smoking that stuff. 

My wife has never worked for Joe Patties, she works for the U.S. Post Office. 

I threw the pic of my grand daughte in there as a bull shit deterrent and it worked because you didnt know what to say. Learn the rules of engagment before you jump in with the big dogs youngun :moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

hahaha thats why it took you more than 24 hours to post that post after the picture of your wife. stay back in b'ham and save the gas money and just go to desoto caverns or something. your lil lady friend would probally appreciate it more than coming down here and not catching anything...:moon


----------



## bamasam

Dude, I was busy multi-tasking killing deer this weekend http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic54103-42-1.aspx

I dont have to practice catching fish, it is just a God given talent


----------



## Sam Roberts

5#







30#








23#










i have two talents one getting fine ass girls. 

and my better other talentis catchin bigger fish than you. god just gave a littlemore talentto me than you.


----------



## John B.

you're white as fuck


----------



## bamasam

AWWWWW isnt that sweet,nothing like your sister posing for you to try to build your confidence.

Damn dude are you sure you arnt kin to Konz! Well at least you are going to have that skinny ass VD2000 with you :boo The pics were nice but I didnt have to hold mine out for the camera and if you will look real close you will see what a REDFISH looks like. :moon


----------



## Sam Roberts

first of all that aint my sister. and second you probally havent caught a snapper over 10# you would'nt know what to do if you hooked a volkswagon like that23#redsnapper. and by the way i donno how you've been raised but ppl in florida dont let there sisters pose like that in pictures. incest is the best, leave the pretty for the rest.:moon:moon damn alabama folk :sick


----------



## John B.

bamasam

i heard y'alls moto in alabama is 

"nothin says LOVIN like marryin your COUSIN"

oke


----------



## fisheye48

AWWWW the good looking girl felt bad for the fatboy sitting in the corner eating twinkies by himself so she went over and took a pic with him.....awwww how sweet


----------



## Deeplines

> *bonita dan (1/30/2008)*5 BUCKS! Well now ain't you the last of the big time spenders. What did ya rob your great grandbabies piggy bank to come up with that kind of coin PooPoo? I got $5.15 that says Team Chumbag has a wood chipper explosion that gets them nailed by the EPA causing them to miss the regatta since they'll be cleaning the neighbors houses for weeks. Team Alumi-recycling and his band of merry cupcakes is no real threat since they'll be circling the pier like moths around a light bulb.


I will not be in this one AGAIN due to working but I have to put this in here. IF, Team Alumi-recycling and his band of merry cupcakes is no real threat since they'll be circling the pier like moths around a light bulb CAN I GET....................

1st SHOT WITH A 8oz LEAD WEIGHT?????????????? I swear I will only land it 2.3 inches from thier boat. You have to remember I'm not as talented as them so I will not be able to get to the 1/4" distance. LOL..................................


----------



## Tyler Massey

when's the last time any of you clowns even caught a redfish?? just because you have a boat and go "fishing" twice a year doesn't mean you know how to fish. your all goin down!!!...team alum maverick all the way!!


----------



## Sam Roberts

this poor "fatboy" has got a girlfriend a boat and a life. shit dont matter. 

when yall can get a picture of a better looking women that yall have been w/yall hollar at me. 

ill just say that shits fire. :bowdown

and when yall can catch fish like team alum maverick yall can fux w/us. bow to your sensei:bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Deeplines (1/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (1/30/2008)*5 BUCKS! Well now ain't you the last of the big time spenders. What did ya rob your great grandbabies piggy bank to come up with that kind of coin PooPoo? I got $5.15 that says Team Chumbag has a wood chipper explosion that gets them nailed by the EPA causing them to miss the regatta since they'll be cleaning the neighbors houses for weeks. Team Alumi-recycling and his band of merry cupcakes is no real threat since they'll be circling the pier like moths around a light bulb.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be in this one AGAIN due to working but I have to put this in here. IF, Team Alumi-recycling and his band of merry cupcakes is no real threat since they'll be circling the pier like moths around a light bulb CAN I GET....................
> 
> 1st SHOT WITH A 8oz LEAD WEIGHT?????????????? I swear I will only land it 2.3 inches from thier boat. You have to remember I'm not as talented as them so I will not be able to get to the 1/4" distance. LOL..................................
Click to expand...



HOW ABOUT A 1ST ANNUAL CASTING CONTEST? WE WILL WIN!

anybody up for the challenge?:baby


----------



## bamasam

> *alum maverick (1/31/2008)*this poor "fatboy" has got a girlfriend a boat and a life. shit dont matter.
> 
> when yall can get a picture of a better looking women that yall have been w/yall hollar at me.
> 
> What is your mommas maiden name? :bpts:bpts:bpts


----------



## Halfmoon

Sam, where did you buy that fish mount. Looks real!!!

Dan, I'll make sure I take fire control lesson this week and survival skills training. 

For the rest of the kids. This is a Man's Tournament so if you don't feel like being made a

fool, I suggest you stay out of this one. Maybe you all can enter the kids fishing rodeo,

you might have a better chance of winning that.

Or You can get schooled on how to catch fish.

Sorry I did'nt mention youJim, butyour no threat anyway.

How can you fish flying around all day? Just stick to what you do best, 

Ummmm damn, I can't think of anything. 

Will a team merger form before game day??:letsdrink


----------



## konz

Okay first things first. Yes I like crispy creme.....who the hell doesn't. So shut the hell up you bunch of AARP card holding, ensure drinking, diaper wearing, back in my day saying, jackasses!

Secondly, there is now way in hell that guy is kin to me.......looks like he was wearing a pink shirt....that don't float in my family

Oh and like it or not, chics dig the fat guys......just ask my g/f......those of you that seen her know that she is mighty fine

So if the woodchipper doesn't explode, I'll see you guys out on the water.......donut in one hand and red in the other

Ass clowns


----------



## Sam Roberts

stewart. she is from childersburg and so is my father william roberts. us so called "rookie children" know more about pensacola bay fishing than any of yall that fish once maybe twice a year. yall seem a little intimidated. im just gonna go ahead and say thanks to yall for my new setup yall are going to be purchasing me this year.


----------



## Halfmoon

> *alum maverick (1/31/2008)*stewart. she is from childersburg and so is my father william roberts. us so called "rookie children" know more about pensacola bay fishing than any of yall that fish once maybe twice a year. yall seem a little intimidated. im just gonna go ahead and say thanks to yall for my new setup yall are going to be purchasing me this year.


Intimidated not! I just hate to see kids cry!! I will give you all one more chance to back out and save face. 

I go out about 3 to 4 times a week. I know where they are at. Thats why I have'nt post about fishing. But I will sell you the spots if youneed them to try to win. It does'nt take skill to find the fish it takes skill to catch them. 

Someday you will learn Grasshopper. 

I'm not to worried about Chucky Love! One, to busy eating. Two, To busy trying to get the Cd's to play Gangsta rap. (Which will scare the fish away with all that Bass going) Three, One out of the whole bunch of ya knows how to use a rod n reel. 





Bob, I have know idea how to respond to your post. I'm still trying to decipher it. Speak civilian.

This will be fun to watch alot of people cry and hand me money.


----------



## bamasam

Stewart-Roberts-Childersburg!!!!!!Dude Have you looked at the map where Harpersville is !! What year did you say you were born, just want to make sure I have an alibi during that time frame.:blush:

Krispy King must have come up for air or at least to wash the first thousand down with a couple gallons of milk. 

And I guess Mr. Snuggles finally came out of the closet..eeerrr dryer and now thinks he canentice a redfish with his fluffy softness. 

Aliance!!!!! Ohhh I see, bring on your alliances, Team Bamasam will take you all on!!!!! By God Alabama is taking a championship this year in something :banghead:banghead


----------



## Halfmoon

Sam, Sam, Sam, That kind of statement will get us kicked off the Forum or restaurant.

Atleast you'll know where I'm at. I will be theone that smells clean. Something you Alabama ******** no nothing about! PLEASE!!!!!! Take a shower before you come to Florida!!!

I hope your trailer makes it out of the driveway!!! That way you can watch a pro catch fish.


----------



## fisheye48

> *alum maverick (1/30/2008)*5#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have two talents one getting fine ass girls.
> 
> and my better other talentis catchin bigger fish than you. god just gave a littlemore talentto me than you.




anyone see a resemblence in the two of them??


----------



## bamasam

Just curious if you will be able to overpower the stench from team chunky-yucks Dorito Dip, either way I will be prepared for all of you with my secret weapon










Axles are fixed and greased, tires are inflated, extra fire extinguisher is charged :moon, and Cuddy Cabin is loaded with Little Debbie Stretch 250s. 

And as for you Halfmoonie we have found your fishing team


----------



## Sam Roberts

HAHAHAHA STRETCH 25 THATS LAME.


----------



## John B.

no offense to anyone.... actually, yeah... take offense to this!

Y'ALL COULDN'T CATCH YOUR PECKER WITH BOTH HANDS!, LET ALONE A REDFISH!!!:moon


----------



## Halfmoon

Well, we all know who the Gay peeping tom is now :doh (V200B)


----------



## bonita dan

> *VS200B (1/31/2008)*no offense to anyone.... actually, yeah... take offense to this!
> 
> Y'ALL COULDN'T CATCH YOUR PECKER WITH BOTH HANDS!, LET ALONE A REDFISH!!!:moon


Hey man,no reason to go out and offend anyone:crying. Thats just wrong and this is a family event so keep your vulgar language to yourself:moon On a side note,I have enlisted the best of the best to make sure that you and the cupcake brigade as well as the out of townersare put into your proper place,like my pocket. Easy money,Boy! Nice lookin girl Mav. Did ya order her out of Sams catalog?


----------



## d45miller

oh hell, it's on up in this mutha!!!!!


----------



## bonita dan

Oh and for yall that don't know where to findthe group out on McRae,just look for Sams helium balloon flying around.










We'll be the ones on the "opposite" side of the islandoke


----------



## Sam Roberts

yall are in for a rude awakening. lol

are all you googans trolling. im telling you that aint gonna win it.


----------



## John B.




----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily)

I am in but where do we pay and when


----------



## bonita dan

Joe,you can just pay me directly with cash or money order(no checks accepted from deadbeats) or you can pay Jim out by McRae and he'll just hand off the funds to yours truly out on the beach. There might even be a Capt's meeting this year which would be nice so everyone can meet the winner before I accept my crown.


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily)

yea me and team miss emily are in but where are we meeting in the morning on saturday at 8


----------



## Sam Roberts

lets have the captains meeting sometime this week at sams seafood.


----------



## bamasam

Joe you can just call in to JimT to check in at 8:00. As for the Captains meeting it really is not necessary unless you all just want to turn in your money at one time to send via paypal to [email protected]

I wont get down till sometime Friday evening so I guess I will just practice my acceptance speech and probably setup camp at Mcree.

I will be easy to recognize as we will more than likely set up tent and get a bonfire going so if you see a fire, no it is not Dan checking his motors.


----------



## bamasam

And Dan thank you for your order but I think you would have also enjoyed this one


----------



## Ocean Man

> *bamasam (2/4/2008)*I wont get down till sometime Friday evening so I guess I will just practice my acceptance speech and probably setup camp at Mcree.
> 
> I will be easy to recognize as we will more than likely set up tent and get a bonfire going so if you see a fire, no it is not Dan checking his motors.


I think you should have worded it if you see a fire it MIGHT NOT be Dan checking his motors.

Sam, you thinking of camping out Friday night to pen up some Redfish before the tourny? If so you might see me out there (you stay out of my pen and I will stay out of yours), I am thinking about camping out Friday and Saturday night. Dont know for sure yet.


----------



## bamasam

Yeah Matt, instead of breaking out the camper and running back and forth I think we are going to camp out Friday and Saturday night. The forecast looked to be pretty good for now so if it is not too bad it would be easier just to camp. Plus have been wanting to see what all might show up if I drop a light in the water over at Pickens pier 

And NOOOOO I would never do anything like that either ,....those are just er ummm crab traps yeah thats it. :shedevil


----------



## bonita dan

> *alum maverick (2/4/2008)*lets have the captains meeting sometime this week at sams seafood.


A Captains meeting would normally be held on a Friday night before the tourney but the one that happened 2 years ago was on Wed. night. Wouldn't really matter for you since its well past your bedtime and I don't think they serve milk unless ya order coffee or tea. What do ya think Jimbo and how is the t-shirt thing coming along?


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily)

yea team miss emily is in we will be there for sure


----------



## Msstdog

> *bonita dan (2/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (2/4/2008)*lets have the captains meeting sometime this week at sams seafood.
> 
> 
> 
> A Captains meeting would normally be held on a Friday night before the tourney but the one that happened 2 years ago was on Wed. night. Wouldn't really matter for you since its well past your bedtime and I don't think they serve milk unless ya order coffee or tea. What do ya think Jimbo and how is the t-shirt thing coming along?
Click to expand...

We do need a meeting, it'll be the only time any of us will get to see Dan. That is unless we get to help put out the FIRE:hoppingmad:doh


----------



## bonita dan

There will be no flaming short dance this year,sorry to dissapoint:moon I was thinking(thats where the smokes comin from)that Aretys would be a great place for the meeting since we could all stay focused on tourney stuff with no distractions:shedevil


----------



## Halfmoon

Okay, I went out scout'n around. Just meet me at McCrae's so you all can pay me.

OMG!!! The mother load!!!! Can you say Thick!!!!!!!!!!:letsparty

Hope you have enough numbers made upJim!!!!


----------

